# Nose Job Complete!



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The long and winding road to the delamination problem had a happy ending after all. Since I didn't purchase my OB from one of the local dealers, neither seemed too eager to work on my warranty claim. At this point I approached the local Keystone (but not Outback brand) dealer, Cullum & Maxey in Nashville. I spoke with the service manager back in the summer, and asked if he was willing to do the work during the winter season. He agreed, and suggested bringing it in to take pictures later in the fall. I took it in the 2nd week of October to get some snapshots taken.

To make a long story short, after several delays, the front panel was ordered on Jan. 12, and I received a call on the 19th that it was in! I brought the trailer in on Monday, and the trailer was ready for pickup on Wednesday! It is back home now sitting in the driveway.
















From what I can see at this point, Cullum & Maxey did an excellent job with the replacement. The service manager said they have replaced some front caps on the Cougar line that they carry, but mine was the first Outback they had done. He also said that Keystone (insert derogatory term







) him over on the work by cutting the labor hours they covered. He handed me a zero-balance invoice showing total cost was just over $1100 on the work.

It may just be my eyes, but it looks like the new cap is a slightly brighter white than the rest of the trailer (more in the blue range of white). Of course, it could just be the film of dirt on the rest of the trailer compared to the new nose! The decal coloration is very close, but maybe just a little different hue.

Ready for the 2007 camping season!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats, glad you are satified with the repairs!

Happy Camping








Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad you're happy with the results. I had the problem of the dealer saying Keystone wouldn't pay him enough to do the work. I liked the look of diamond plate so they got that approved. It's in the shop now and should be ready any day.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

GoVols,

The long arduous journey has come to and end! Congrats and glad it is behind you!

Mike C


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi GoVols









Glad to hear your trailer is back in action!
Ours is in for the same repair and I'm wondering too if everything will match...I guess I'll just have to wait and see...









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on the nose job. now if you just get it a ...... nevermind now get camping

Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on having your baby back! .... and in a condition you're happy with!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear things worked out for. And to top it off, you found a great service department.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats on the new fix!! Got before and after pics??


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Fourwinds said:


> Congrats on the new fix!! Got before and after pics??


Well, the new front cap looks like . . . what a front cap should look like.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Glad they got you situated.....You need to bring it to Tuscaloosa this fall. I will be glad to tell you the best places to park









Seriously, if you wanted to come for the game there are several good places to set up


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad you got it done, I too noticed that the front was much whiter with the new front. But I was glad to have it behind me as I'm sure you are.

I noticed that some get the diamond deck and was wondering, do they replace the whole front first than add the diamond deck? My front started with a bubble by the light, but later they were showing all over the place. Can you get the diamond deck added over the top of the panel or do you have to remove the panel in the area of the diamond deck? I really like the look of the deck.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Apparently it is an either/or decision; not both. Keystone claims the delam problem is only cosmetic, so the option is given to replace it or hide it. Some folks are choosing to hide it. I had a 2005 Jayco popup pre-OB that had "diamond plate" on the front and rear, except that it was not actual polished aluminum diamond plate -- it was plastic. The plastic diamond plate developed a "tarnish" in places that I could not remove by any means that I could figure out. I didn't like it at all.

My cap replacement was over $1100 (under warranty - whew!); I'm assuming the plate job is cheaper so Keystone is happy to approve that.

I just hope the folks opting for the diamond plate fix are actually getting metal, not a plastic look-alike.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GoVols

Did you find out what caused the problem?

I think you got your 26RS about the same time as us (Sept 2005) and from Customer first RV. In the first week I was on the roof checking the caulking and caulked quite a few places including the top where thhe front meet the roof line. I have also done it twicw sincw then too.

I have also seen on here where the water appears to have got inthrough the front lights. Thats another area I have caulked to be sure. So far so good. but the trck record does'ntlook so good if it happens that often.

Glad your has worked out OK but its not what you expect after such a short time.

Take care

David


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear your Outback is fixed and home
Now is it spring yet

Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't believe it was a water problem due to where the bubbles appeared (lower half, toward left side of middle and the middle). I know some have had problems on the upper portion due to water entering around the marker lamps, top seam, etc.

Don,

Spring is defined as the first weekend when the urge strikes and the weather is tolerable! Otherwise, it will probably be the kids' spring break.


----------

